# Henrietta in Atlanta



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I found this listing on petfinder.com while searching for Sassi (missing from St. charles, MO):

Henrietta is a beautiful little lady that was turned into an outlying animal control facility as a stray. She was brought in with her rear leg broken. Her coat was overgrown, but not the least bit matted. The animal control officers believe that the individual that turned her in was likely Henriettas owner and that they simply could not afford veterinary care for Henrietta.

Henrietta has been so amazing and loving. She has the most perfect manners.

Even though she is on strict cage rest, she has not let that dampen her spirits. When she is taken out to go for a potty break, she makes sure to show her appreciation by showering her person with tons of kisses!

She loves treats and anything that involves all the attention on her.

She has a very calm demeanor and stays very mellow when all the other dogs get excited.

Thankfully, we were able to take her in and provide her with veterinary care. She had surgery on the 28th of November at Paces Ferry Veterinary Clinic to repair her broken femur. If you can make a donation to help defray Henriettas medical expenses, please click on the Sponsor Me link below. Any donation is greatly appreciated.

Update 12/06/11: Henrietta returned to Dr. Marguriet today for her one-week check up and re-bandaging (shes wrapped from her hip to her toe). We are thrilled to report that Henriettas incision looked very good, and that she appears to be healing nicely. Shes back in her cage as we write this, still on strict cage rest with a return to the vet in a week to remove the staples from her incision and to again re-wrap her leg.

Update 12/19/11: Henrietta returned to Paces Ferry Veterinary Clinic to have her bandage changed today, which is a normal part of the post-surgery process. Dr. Marguriet says that Henrietta is healing very well. She has been so patient during her cage-rest process, but looks forward to the next 3.5 weeks passing quickly so she can run and play again!

Update 1/24/12: Henrietta goes in tomorrow for her spay surgery and removal of the pin in her leg. She should recover nicely and soon be available for adoption.

If you would like to adopt, please visit Atlanta Pet Rescue's "How to Adopt" page for adoption information, application form and hours of the shelter. You should receive confirmation of receipt of the application within 48 hours.

Atlanta Pet Rescue & Adoption Inc., Atlanta, GA 404 815 6680

[email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA63.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kudos to you Starr for spreading the word. Hopefully someone will snap her up.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, Dave. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed by how many homeless and missing dogs are out there. A dog like this girl, for instance, needs to be adopted by a caring family as soon as she is fully recovered.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. God bless her. I hope she winds up in the loving arms of one of our members. (Not quite sure why I said that!) She looks so sweet.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have seen this dog, but DH really doesn't want me to get another, so for now I just have to wait.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have seen this dog, but DH really doesn't want me to get another, so for now I just have to wait.


I saw her also...same as Lucile, DH just isn't buying into MHS, but this baby needs a good home - hope she finds one soon....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I have seen this dog, but DH really doesn't want me to get another, so for now I just have to wait.


  Thats too bad she looks like the perfect one so far


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What about Flynn? I think she is looking to adopt...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She looks just like Sir Winston! Wow, she is not ready to adopt and they have her on "high interest"...so she will be adopted for sure.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know the little dog looks like the missing one in MO, but can't be of course. Yeah I wish that one of my children would go get her for me--then DH wouldn't be able to fuss.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> You know the little dog looks like the missing one in MO, but can't be of course. Yeah I wish that one of my children would go get her for me--then DH wouldn't be able to fuss.


Stranger things have happened Lucile, I guess the owners of Sassi have checked this out???
I think they require you to go to visit the dog and take your dog/dogs with you to meet Henrietta before they will adopt her out..she is very pretty, isn't she?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Yeah I wish that one of my children would go get her for me--then DH wouldn't be able to fuss.


LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> You know the little dog looks like the missing one in MO, but can't be of course. Yeah I wish that one of my children would go get her for me--then DH wouldn't be able to fuss.


I was sort of thinking the same thing.. IS there anyway this could be Sassi???
worth investigating for sure. Although if I remember correctly, the dates don't line up?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish it were Sassi, but Henrietta had surgery on her broken leg just after Thanksgiving, when Sassi was at home with Michele. The animal Control Officers said they thought that Henrietta was an owner surrender. Here is the complete information from petfinder.com:

"Henrietta is a beautiful little lady that was turned into an outlying animal control facility as a stray. She was brought in with her rear leg broken. Her coat was overgrown, but not the least bit matted. The animal control officers believe that the individual that turned her in was likely Henriettas owner and that they simply could not afford veterinary care for Henrietta. Henrietta has been so amazing and loving. She has the most perfect manners. Eventhough she is on strict cage rest, she has not let that dampen her spirits. When she is taken out to go for a potty break, she makes sure to show her appreciation by showering her person with tons of kisses! She loves treats and anything that involves all the attention on her. She has a very calm demeanor and stays very mellow when all the other dogs get excited. Thankfully, we were able to take her in and provide her with veterinary care. She had surgery on the 28th of November at Paces Ferry Veterinary Clinic to repair her broken femur. If you can make a donation to help defray Henriettas medical expenses, please click on the Sponsor Me link below. Any donation is greatly appreciated. Update 12/06/11: Henrietta returned to Dr. Marguriet today for her one-week check up and re-bandaging (shes wrapped from her hip to her toe). We are thrilled to report that Henriettas incision looked very good, and that she appears to be healing nicely. Shes back in her cage as we write this, still on strict cage rest with a return to the vet in a week to remove the staples from her incision and to again re-wrap her leg. Update 12/19/11: Henrietta returned to Paces Ferry Veterinary Clinic to have her bandage changed today, which is a normal part of the post-surgery process. Dr. Marguriet says that Henrietta is healing very well. She has been so patient during her cage-rest process, but looks forward to the next 3.5 weeks passing quickly so she can run and play again! Update 1/24/12: Henrietta goes in tomorrow for her spay surgery and removal of the pin in her leg. She should recover nicely and soon be available for adoption."


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish we could get a happy ending report on Sassi...Hugs and hopes for the best,


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, ya, like I thought, the timing and circumstances are different...

Henrietta sure seems like an amazing little girl ... I hope she ends with someone on the forum!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I wish we could get a happy ending report on Sassi...Hugs and hopes for the best,


Michele is doing what she needs to do as are her many friends. Hope Sassi comes home safe and SOON.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> You know the little dog looks like the missing one in MO, but can't be of course. Yeah I wish that one of my children would go get her for me--then DH wouldn't be able to fuss.


 I was just thinking the same thing about the other Havanese missing. She is in full coat someone has spent a lot of time keeping her up. I will ask one of your kids if you want.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henrietta is a cutie, hope she gets better soon and finds a forever home. Henry would love a sister named Henrietta, but she's rather far away.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

gelbergirl said:


> Henrietta is a cutie, hope she gets better soon and finds a forever home. Henry would love a sister named Henrietta, but she's rather far away.


 She could fly to you. But I want Lucille to have her we need to put a spell on her husband!:flypig:


----------

